# Any interest in a Hobart based home brew club?



## brewtas (20/2/14)

Hey guys, I was wondering if there’d be enough interest to get a home brew club up and running in Hobart? 

I want to keep learning and improving as a brewer and there’s only so much of that you can achieve online. It’d be great to have real live brewers to talk to, learn from and get feedback from. I think there’s a decent number of us on here from Southern Tasmania and I know of a few others so I’m hoping we’ve got enough interest to kick something off.

I was thinking of something along the lines of a monthly meeting with:

Sharing beer & getting feedback
Some kind of education (there are a bunch of interesting people we could get to speak to us as well as people from within the group I’m sure)
Getting to know other brewers

Of course, all that depends on what others are up for as well. I was thinking we could set a first get together to meet each other and talk through the possibilities. That’d be worth doing even if we didn’t manage to get something up and running. 

Sacha (aka smacha on here) has organised the upstairs room at the New Sydney as a meeting place. We’re shooting for a first meeting on March 19 @ 7:30 for 8pm start. New Syd are willing to serve as a long term meeting place and it sounds like they’re willing to be pretty generous to us.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/2/14)

Sounds great,though I'm not Hobart based. Maybe if you could get the New Syd to do what Archive do for BABBs (where beers are competition fodder for a 'one off' batch on tap in the pub).


----------



## BrewRick (20/2/14)

Sounds OK to me. I need all the help I can get! 

I think I was sitting at the bar when Smacha was talking to Al at the New Syd! Overheard a word or two without being an earwig. That is, if he was talking to him on Tuesday afternoon at around four.

Anyone going to HOPS next Thursday at New Syd?


----------



## Shifter (20/2/14)

Count me in - great idea.


----------



## TimT (20/2/14)

Great idea.

If you visit Melbourne on the mainland sometime we could organise a mass clubs meet up!

There seem to be a lot of these start-up clubs happening lately....


----------



## BilBrewing (20/2/14)

Count me in! Would be happy to volunteer some time as well to help such a club along.


----------



## drofmob (20/2/14)

Thanks Brewtas. I think its a great idea.


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/2/14)

sounds good. thanks for the mail invite too.
If the club isn't massive, rather than going to the new syd each week, we could do a rotation around to various members houses? New syd for the first few meetings would be good though.
I'd love to see someone do a BIAB, as im not at that stage yet. I've read up on it but nothing beats hands on personal experience.


----------



## hyjak71 (20/2/14)

I'm in like Flynn.
Alex, I BIAB and live on the sunny side of the river too. Will let you now when I am next doing one if you want to come around and see the process.
Jez


----------



## Foxy74 (20/2/14)

Count me in too  great idea!


----------



## dago001 (20/2/14)

Great idea - hope it works out better than the Launceston club that didnt quite get off the ground. They couldnt decide on a name and it then seems to have fallen over.
Cheers
LB


----------



## dibby33 (20/2/14)

A brew club meeting in a pub on a school night. ...what could possibly go wrong! lol 
Pencil me in. I live on the Eastern shore. Drive along the highway Friday night and you might even smell my wort boiling


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/2/14)

LagerBomb said:


> Great idea - hope it works out better than the Launceston club that didnt quite get off the ground. They couldnt decide on a name and it then seems to have fallen over.
> Cheers
> LB


Just because the name "Pirates" wasn't agreed upon.  :lol:


----------



## dibby33 (20/2/14)

Hobart's Opportunist Pisshead Society.

...years ago I was involved in whisky tasting, I suggested Tasmanian Whisky And Tasting Society. Took about two days before somebody cottoned on when I mentioned about getting t-shirts printed.


----------



## jkeske (20/2/14)

+1 from Kingston


----------



## dago001 (20/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Just because the name "Pirates" wasn't agreed upon.  :lol:


Nope - more like Labia - Launceston Area Brewers Inc Aust or something like that.


----------



## brewtas (20/2/14)

The response so far has been fantastic! Sounds like there's a bunch of us on the same page. One thing I should have mentioned in my first post was that it'd be great if you guys could invite any home brewing friends who aren't on the forum along too.



BrewRick said:


> I think I was sitting at the bar when Smacha was talking to Al at the New Syd! Overheard a word or two without being an earwig. That is, if he was talking to him on Tuesday afternoon at around four.


Yeah I reckon that would have been him. That's a proper Hobart experience.


----------



## brewtas (20/2/14)

LagerBomb said:


> Great idea - hope it works out better than the Launceston club that didnt quite get off the ground. They couldnt decide on a name and it then seems to have fallen over.
> Cheers
> LB


Thanks, LB. Hopefully we'll have the momentum to crash on through any problems like that.

To be honest, something like Hobart Brewers would be fine with me. I don't feel the need to be too clever about it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/2/14)

LagerBomb said:


> Nope - more like Labia - Launceston Area Brewers Inc Aust or something like that.


Tassie must be logged.


----------



## dibby33 (20/2/14)

+1 for "Hobart Brewers"


----------



## dibby33 (20/2/14)

Great. Now my title has gone from "Great Head" to "Partial Man" :unsure:


----------



## glenos (20/2/14)

I am a possible maybe at best.

I have just my first bit of brewing in several years a 5L BIAB.


----------



## Oakers (20/2/14)

Yep…definitely interested. I've done 12 BIABs in a 40L Crown Urn and live on the Bonnet (Bonnet Hill). I'm looking to up my skills and start using liquid yeast, harvesting etc. Currently no-chilling but thinking of making an immersion chiller as struggling with excessive bitterness when i try to make a really hoppy brew. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Foster (20/2/14)

Great idea...Hopefully I can make it, I fly in, fly out. I will pass this info onto a couple of mates as well.


----------



## Eddiejoes (21/2/14)

Count me in too guys, am always looking to share brews and get feedback. Also from a practical side the opportunity to swap knowledge expertise and potentially equipment would be great. I'm currently struggling with a HERMs build (well not really struggling) and would love to exchange experiences with others who have done the same particularly when it comes to things like PIDS


----------



## ShaneCrixus (21/2/14)

I'm new to home brewing - but will come along & learn a few things!


----------



## Amber Fluid (22/2/14)

I'd be definitly interested but unfortunately Wednesdays and Thursdays are out for me as I have other things on.


----------



## oglennyboy (22/2/14)

Yep sounds pretty good. I'm down in the Huon and have done 5 BIABS so far, keen to get a bit more exposure to other recipes etc. Thinking of grabbing a HOPS subscription too, crafty beer + home brewing... what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Smacha (23/2/14)

Wow, great response so far. 



BrewRick said:


> I think I was sitting at the bar when Smacha was talking to Al at the New Syd! Overheard a word or two without being an earwig. That is, if he was talking to him on Tuesday afternoon at around four.
> 
> Anyone going to HOPS next Thursday at New Syd?


Yep, I'd say that was me. Mmmm, a keen home brewer hanging out at the New Sydney… I'm not too surprised by that


----------



## dug (24/2/14)

I will try to get along. I need to get some ideas for my new brew stand I'm planning and talk sh*t about beer


----------



## bingggo (27/2/14)

Sounds great


----------



## Guysmiley54 (27/2/14)

Yep, count me in guys  I have had a bit of time off from brewing for a while after a (brewing related) back injury. Hopefully some of the enthusiasm from other local brewers can get me fired up to get back on the horse again :beerbang:


----------



## clones (10/3/14)

I'll be there, I recently moved to Hobart and it will be great to meet some fellow brewers here.


----------



## JimmyG85 (13/3/14)

Awesome Timing! Just moved to Hobart a week ago and was looking for a Home Brew club. Have only really started home brewing with kits and a bit of specialty grain steeping. Would like to work towards BIAB or traditional All Grain brewing. look forward to meeting some people and getting some tips.

Cheers,


----------



## brewtas (13/3/14)

That works out perfectly! It'll be great to have you along. We'll have people who brew kits, extract and all grain so I'm sure you'll get plenty of encouragement and guidance for whatever you're up for.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (14/3/14)

Sounds ace  I stopped going to hops because it became a little more about the drinking than the beer. It'll be awesome to talk me some more local brewers  I'll be driving from port Arthur and back if anyone wants a lift pm me.


----------



## brewtas (16/3/14)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to confirm/remind you that our first meeting is on this Wednesday. It's 7:30 for 8pm upstairs at the New Sydney to give us some time to grab a beer and meet each other before we get started. We've got some great ideas about the club and it'll be great to discuss them together. Can't wait to meet you all there.


----------



## Foxy74 (19/3/14)

So I should just go to the badass assembly of beards and that will be the homebrew club?


----------



## dibby33 (19/3/14)

Shit. I thought it was Thursday! Arse.


----------



## clones (19/3/14)

Looks like someone else is upstairs, where is everyone?


----------



## clones (19/3/14)

Nevermind, found you all in the end. Great meeting everyone tonight!


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/3/14)

Apologies for not making last night. A few things came up. Anything of note arise from the meeting, or was it more of a social thing?


----------



## brewtas (20/3/14)

What a fun night! Thanks everyone who came and made it such a good time. There were 24 of us all up with several more who couldn't make it for different reasons.

We now have a name, Hobart Brewers, a placeholder website and a twitter account (@hobartbrewers).

Many thanks to the New Sydney Hotel for hosting us and to Hop Products Australia for hooking us up with 20kg of fresh Galaxy flowers. In the words of hyjak71 it 'smelled like my room in high school'. Good times. I'm sure some photos will emerge of the giant bag of hops.

We got moved to a different room at the last minute so I'm sorry if anyone turned up and couldn't find us. Next time we'll make sure there's some signage pointing people in the right direction.


----------



## brewtas (20/3/14)

Alex.Tas said:


> Apologies for not making last night. A few things came up. Anything of note arise from the meeting, or was it more of a social thing?


Hi mate, we talked about a heap of stuff: sorting out a name, goals and purpose of the club, incorporation and committee. PM me your email address and I'll add you to the mailing list. We'll send out a recap of the night along with info about the next meeting and some other bits and pieces.


----------



## JimmyG85 (20/3/14)

Thanks for the meeting last night. Learnt heaps just from talking to people. Just wondering if anyone is making the most of those wet hops for an all grain brew session this Friday or Saturday and wouldn't mind an extra hand. Looking to go BIAB or all grain just want to see some set-ups and get some ideas. Look forward to the next meeting.

Cheers,


----------



## glenos (20/3/14)

Sounds like you had a good night, I had completely forgot this was happening. Nice score on the hops, thanks HPA.


----------



## Foxy74 (21/3/14)

Jimmy, I'll be brewing AG on Saturday morning. I was chatting with you (briefly) the other night - I was sitting on the steps. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## joecast (22/3/14)

Thanks Eddie for the heads up about this! Great to hear things have gotten off the ground and well done to everyone getting it together. Wish I knew about it sooner but would love to get involved and make the next meeting. Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Foxy74 (22/3/14)

The only pic I took of HPA's Galaxy...


----------



## Foster (23/3/14)

Great pic Foxy. Is that your rig on the HB twitter page? V nice!

I used my huge ration of the fresh Galaxy yesterday in a barley wine. I can hear the airlock working its arse off as i type.

Cheers,

Fozz


----------



## brewtas (23/3/14)

Good stuff! It's going to be fun to hear what everyone did with their hops (and hopefully try some samples ).


----------



## Foxy74 (23/3/14)

Cheers Fozz, yep that's my rig, she's seen a few campaigns :chug:

Barley wine, nice work mate!


----------



## BrewRick (31/3/14)

Another one here who hadn't paid attention to the thread for a couple of weeks and missed the meeting. Next time Gadget, next time!


----------



## Clevo (14/5/14)

Hi Guys, only just found this thread. I'm new to brewing, have only done a couple of kit brews. Wouldn't mind coming along at some stage to learn a few things. 
Cheers


----------



## brewtas (14/5/14)

Hi Clevo, it'd be great to have you along. Next meeting is next Wednesday, 21 May, 7:45 for 8pm, upstairs @ New Sydney. PM me your email address if you want to get on the mailing list.


----------



## brewtas (19/5/14)

Just bumping this as a reminder that our next meeting is coming up on Wednesday. Upstairs @ New Syd, 7:45 for 8pm. I'll be bringing some of my rye IPA for tasting.

We'll also ready to sign up members, we have some Enigma hops available to buy and we've got Chris from Lark coming to talk brewing and distilling and wild fermentation. Should be a great meeting!


----------



## TheApathyParty (26/3/15)

Hey guys looks like I am probably moving to Hobart for work. Is this brew club still meeting up? I have no intention of giving up brewing and have had a great time with the GoldCLUB on the Gold Coast. Also, any good craft beer bars around?


----------



## BrewRick (27/3/15)

Yep, the club is still going strong. Meetings are the third Wednesday of every month, upstairs at the New Sydney Hotel. 

As for craft beers, the New Sydney Hotel, Winston, Preachers are probably the three main ones, but there some other good places to find a good craft beer. Cool Wines and The Abbey Bottleshop are great for bottleshops, and there are places like Tas Quartermasters who have good food and beer.


----------



## TheApathyParty (28/3/15)

That's awesome, thanks for the info!

Looks like I'll be down there soon so I'll have to come by and meet everyone!


----------



## jkeske (24/1/16)

Just bumping this to let people know that the Hobart Brewers club is still going strong

We had a great meeting last week at Moo Brew. They were very generous with their time and beer :kooi:

Normal Club Meetings are still the third Wednesday of each month at the New Sydney Hotel - 7:30 for a 8pm start

new members are always welcome. Just turn up at a meeting, or find us on facebook for more info https://www.facebook.com/groups/HobartBrewers/


----------



## gtalckmin (29/3/16)

Hello, 

I am moving to Hobart in a few months and I am keen on taking part on the club.
The FB page is not active?

Cheers


----------



## drofmob (30/3/16)

Hi Gtalckmin,

Hobart Brewers FB should be active.
The meetings are every 3rd Wen. of each month. So 20th of April will be the next one. Meetings start at 8.00pm up stairs at the New Sydney Hotel. ( Or sometimes at one of the near by micro brewery's )
Hope you can make it along some time.

Cheers


----------



## gtalckmin (7/4/16)

Hey TassieHopper!

I will keep an eye for the facebook group. I am Brazilian agronomist (really excited and happy to move to Tasmania) arriving in late May. I will attend the first meeting as soon as I arrive.

I also excited to to visit a hops farm - a dream coming true. 

Looking forward to meet everyone. 

Cheers


----------



## wilo (23/6/16)

Hi all
I've just recently moved to Hobart a few months ago. I brew both beers and spirits. I'm noticing a lack of 'bulk' suppliers around. Any advice on who is best to deal with?

Cheers


----------



## Alex.Tas (23/6/16)

Brewtas in Liverpool at supply to at least one local commercial brewery so they would be my first suggestion. Great staff and very helpful. If you join up with the Hobart based brew club, you can get a discount there too. 
Club meetings are third Wednesday of each month at the new Sydney hotel, 8pm start


----------



## Ganno (19/4/17)

Hi guys,

Does the Hobart brew club still meet every 3rd Wednesday @ TNS

Cheers,ganno


----------



## joecast (20/4/17)

Ganno said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does the Hobart brew club still meet every 3rd Wednesday @ TNS
> 
> Cheers,ganno


Certainly does Ganno, which made the meeting last night. Not sure if you attended? Next meeting will be 17/5. Cheers,


----------



## DeputyJ (20/6/17)

Hi, are we on for tomorrow night? upstairs out the back there or..?


----------



## Alex.Tas (20/6/17)

Yep, 8pm start in the back room, upstairs at the new Sydney. Catch you there!


----------

